# Lionel Postwar numbering system



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I forgot that I had this list of Lionel Postwar numbering in my files, so I decided I would like to add it to the forum. I forget where I initially found it, but I did save a copy to my computer, and thought it would be a good addition to the posts about Postwar Engine~Tender, & Prewar Engine~tender combinations. Hope this helps other users.


View attachment Postwar car numbering scheme.pdf


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

That's really useful! 
I had no idea there was actually information encoded in the model numbers. 
These numbers have a "t" suffix, as they belong to the postwar tooter series. 











Greg


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Cool looking, and caboose looks like a "Mini Bobber". From the photos, the flatcar has the appearance of being Prewar frame, with Postwar couplers. Have to ask where did you get them, or did you create them. Either way, they are neat.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Teladoc, click on tooters name, then click statistics, then click threads, you will then see all the threads he has.
Do this for anyone you know?

There are a bunch of shortie threads that he has, look through them.

Check out his backyard RR too. :smilie_daumenpos:

That is this one, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=9043


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Doc,

That's a helpful numbering i.d. scheme. Thanks for posting!

TJ


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Yeah, I thought it was worth sharing. I had it from quite a few years ago, and while looking at a posting on OGR, I saw a thread about it, and said I might as well add that to the pile. I didn't know how the numbers came about, on all their rolling stock, but after that article, I knew how they did it.

By putting the lists of Engine-Tender combo, and the numbering system, it would help other forum users to identify what they have. "Knowledge is Power"!!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

teledoc said:


> Cool looking, and caboose looks like a "Mini Bobber". From the photos, the flatcar has the appearance of being Prewar frame, with Postwar couplers. Have to ask where did you get them, or did you create them. Either way, they are neat.


Thanks. 
I made them by chopping up some old postwar cars. The inspiration came from this 9mm gauge Japanese logging train. 










They have a truly unique modeling style that totally fascinates me.

Greg


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Tooter, They definitely are quite the creation. You apparently live by your motto "Play every day!! But if you revert back to the numbering list, you would know how it was numbered, but have to add "T" suffix for sure.......


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice doc! You have all sorts of usefull info!


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

That's the main purpose of this forum. Helping others, with useful information, etc..


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Amazing, that's something I had never seen! :thumbsup:


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

John, I don't remember where or actually when I found it, but I added it to my library of files, and recently remembered about it. I decided to post it, for anyone who ever wondered about how the numbering came about. I had the file about Lionel Postwar Engine tender combos, and then I got the recent list with the Prewar. I put the Prewar into MS Excel, so it would be easy to download, and be able to print it out, for whoever wanted it. That's why most of us here try to help others, with information, whatever it is, as long as it relates to Trains.


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

Hey Tooter, that's a brilliant car-bash you have there ! Where did you find the scale chain used for tie-downs on your log car ?


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I found the source of the Numbering of Postwar cars. It was initially posted in CTT magazine October 2006. That is where the aforementioned chart came from. I remember searching through the Beginner section, and happened to see the chart. I downloaded it for future reference. So credit is actually from CTT.

I also copied the complete article into MS Word, as a document for future reading.


----------

